# ***Official*** Melvin Manhoef VS Doug Marshall Thread



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*
This is the official Melvin "No Mercy" Manhoef VS Doug "The Rhino" Marshall fight discussion thread. All other threads regarding this fight will be merged into this official thread.*


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Probably gonna get some free seats for this one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Get as close as you can because this one's gonna end UGLY.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I dislike Marshall. Here's hoping Melvin sends him flying into the 4th row.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't help but feel Marshall knew he had nothing for Melvin and took a bit of a dive to get out of the fight. The way he fell after barely being grazed looked a bit off to me. I'm not saying he wasn't hurt, but I think he wanted out more than anything. 

Granted, with Melvin's power, who knows what damage even a grazing shot near the ear might do. I may be completely off base, and either way, it was a fun fight while it lasted.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for anyone that has to get in a cage and fight Melvin Manhoef. He might not be well-rounded, but jesus christ he has some ******* power. His fight with Robbie Lawler is still one of my favourite fights of all-time, as is his first fight with Evangelista Santos. He brings guaranteed entertainment every time, and if he hits you, boy would you know it. Shlemenko better watch out, he could end up getting starched.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I want Melvin in the UFC


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

KO GIF


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That was a grazing strike right behind the ear... Enough to put Marshall out.

Marshall needs to bow his head and thank god that the shot didn't land flush. If there is one fighter Out there that can give a man Brain damage with strikes it's Manhoef.

Absolutely excellent addition to the Bellator MW division. Schlmenko better go for the TD and he better go hard at it because Manhoef will punch Alex's brains outta his skull.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

In the replays it looked like the shot went to the back of the head (but to Marshall's own fault as he turned away)

Up goes Manhoef's KO-ratio. With 27/29 now at 93% in his wins.


----------

